# Gauging interest on a MRN Group Buy



## bonggoy

It's Clubstogies turn. For those poor souls who missed out on the last group buy, the same vendor has graciously extended to us the opportunity to get one of, if not the, best encyclopedia's of habanos ever printed:

*An Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Post Revolution Havana Cigars 
By Min Ron Nee *

Here's the discount structure:

10 books 10% discount 
20 books 20$ discount 
30+ books 30% discount with 10% proceeds to Cancer Relief

I already spoke to the vendor and the above was the numbers quoted. I am not sure if I can mention the vendor here but they are the same vendor as the last group buy.

If you are interested, put your name here. At the end of the group buy, I will collect the names and forward them to the vendor. You will then have to order them directly from them. You need to mention that you are part of the ClubStogie group buy.

Deadline is tentatively set on June 30, 2006 11:59:59 EST.

Add your name and copies you wanted (if more than one)

MRN Group buy
1. Bonggoy


----------



## ToddziLLa

To all those who missed out last time or just doesn't have it yet,

*GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ResIpsa

bonggoy said:


> Add your name and copies you wanted (if more than one)
> 
> MRN Group buy
> 1. Bonggoy
> 1 copy for Resipsa


count me in


----------



## rumballs

can you post the price before any discount?
and is this the newest revision I assume?


----------



## BP22

Count me IN! :w

One copy for "BP22" ~ Brandon Pedevillano


----------



## jaxf250

I'll defer to Toddzilla's wisdom... I need a copy. Count me in the next group buy please. Thanks.

-- Bob


----------



## bonggoy

mmblz said:


> can you post the price before any discount?
> and is this the newest revision I assume?


Price: *£49.99*

This is the revised edition.


----------



## pistol

mmblz said:


> can you post the price before any discount?
> and is this the newest revision I assume?


I was in on the last one, and I payed $65 (I think) for my copy (I believe they ordered forty or so copies, which trigered the max discount). Yes, it is the most recent revision... I've never seen MRN's book for close to the price that we got it for...
-Pete


----------



## Lopez

I'm in.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

See custom user title!

(I'm in!)


----------



## Stonefox

Originally Posted by bonggoy
Add your name and copies you wanted (if more than one)

MRN Group buy
1. Bonggoy
1 copy for Resipsa
1 copy for Stonefox

I'm in for a copy!


----------



## NCRadioMan

bonggoy said:


> Price: *£49.99*
> 
> This is the revised edition.


For you non-converts, thats $94.11. With max discount it's $65.88, approximatly. Good deal!

:ms NCRM


----------



## rumballs

ok, i'm in
is this what you wanted us to do to track who's in?


MRN Group buy
1. Bonggoy
1 copy for Resipsa
1 copy for Stonefox
1. mmblz
=========
4 total so far


----------



## BP22

*MRN Group buy*
1. Bonggoy
1 copy for Resipsa
1 copy for Stonefox
1. mmblz
1 copy BP22
=========
5 total so far


----------



## jaxf250

MRN Group buy
1. Bonggoy
1 copy for Resipsa
1 copy for Stonefox
1. mmblz
1. jaxf250
=========
5 total so far


----------



## zemekone

I would be down for 1 book maybe even 2 LMK!


----------



## jaxf250

You're too fast for me Brandon! LOL

MRN Group buy
1. Bonggoy
1 copy for Resipsa
1 copy for Stonefox
1. mmblz
1. jaxf250
1 copy BP22
=========
6 total so far


----------



## bonggoy

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I need one as well. Count Ratski in.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat


----------



## bonggoy

Corona Gigante said:


> 1. Bonggoy
> 2. Resipsa
> 3. Stonefox
> 4. mmblz
> 5. jaxf250
> 6. BP22
> 7. Zemekone (2)
> 8. Lopez
> 9. Corona Gigante
> 10. Kayak_Rat


We are at 10% discount already.


----------



## Nathan

Jump in on this guys, if I didn't have one allready I would be on it like a fat kid on cupcakes.


----------



## Guest

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

Aw shucks, I can't afford it, but....

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot


----------



## bonggoy

*Update*

The vendor has 60 copies left in stock. I asked them if they will restock. I am still awaiting for an answer.

In the event that they don't restock, the orders will be fulfilled on a first come first served basis. If we reach their stock limit, the group will end before the date I mentioned earlier.

So put your name now, so that we can order our copy


----------



## ghostrider

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!


----------



## ATLHARP

ghostrider said:


> 1. Bonggoy
> 2. Resipsa
> 3. Stonefox
> 4. mmblz
> 5. jaxf250
> 6. BP22
> 7. Zemekone (2)
> 8. Lopez
> 9. Corona Gigante
> 10. Kayak_Rat
> 11. SvilleKid
> 12. BigDirtyFoot
> 13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!


I'm in! I saw Ron's and ever since then I have been hooked.

ATL


----------



## bonggoy

*UPDATE*

We are good to go.

The vendor can *fulfill up to 80 orders.*

The current British Pound to US Dollar exchange rate is 1 British pounds = 1.8714 U.S. dollars.

Here are the estimated *amount in US dollar of each book base on the above rate:

List Price: £49.99 (US$93.55)

10% 84.20
20% 74.84
30% 65.48

We are now at 20% discount. A few more and we hit the max discount(30%). So place your order now and don't be the only person who doesn't have this book. Plus 10% of your purchase goes to the Cancer Society.

*All conversions were rounded of to the nearest hundredths.


----------



## joed

I would like to be added to the list of purchasers. Thanks


----------



## ghostrider

bonggoy said:


> Plus 10% of your purchase goes to the Cancer Society.


How ironic is it that a book on cigars is funding the Cancer Society?


----------



## bonggoy

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD


----------



## drrgill

bonggoy said:


> 1. Bonggoy
> 2. Resipsa
> 3. Stonefox
> 4. mmblz
> 5. jaxf250
> 6. BP22
> 7. Zemekone (2)
> 8. Lopez
> 9. Corona Gigante
> 10. Kayak_Rat
> 11. SvilleKid
> 12. BigDirtyFoot
> 13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
> 14. ATLHARP
> 15. JoeD
> 16. Drrgill


Im IN....This means no cigars for this paycheck it better be good!!


----------



## catfishm2

Beg, borrow, or steal....it's worth every cent.


----------



## broozer

drrgill said:


> Im IN....This means no cigars for this paycheck it better be good!!


well, it's a great book, but the problem is that you will want to purchase about every other cigar in the book once you see the pics.

bruce


----------



## onlyonerm

Please put me on the Purchase List


----------



## Fumioso

After a little research it sounds like this book is the real deal, and not easy to find. I'm piling on. 

Originally Posted by bonggoy
1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso


----------



## Fumioso

Adding onlyonerm:

Originally Posted by bonggoy
1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm


----------



## sirxlaughs

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs


----------



## Dandee

I'll be number 20 and save us all 20% 


1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs
20. Dandee


----------



## bonggoy

Dandee said:


> I'll be number 20 and save us all 20%
> 
> 1. Bonggoy
> 2. Resipsa
> 3. Stonefox
> 4. mmblz
> 5. jaxf250
> 6. BP22
> 7. Zemekone (2)
> 8. Lopez
> 9. Corona Gigante
> 10. Kayak_Rat
> 11. SvilleKid
> 12. BigDirtyFoot
> 13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
> 14. ATLHARP
> 15. JoeD
> 16. Drrgill
> 17. Fumioso
> 18. onlyonerm
> 19. sirxlaughs
> 20. Dandee


Counting Zemekone's two copies, we are actually at 21. We need 9 more and we should save a few more dollars. Keep it coming!!!


----------



## floydp

catfishm2 said:


> Beg, borrow, or steal....it's worth every cent.


:tpd: He ain't a bull butterin, awesome book.


----------



## dayplanner

If anyone is hesitating, let me tell you that not only is this an invaluable resource and a fascinating read, but a beautiful book as well.

Come on, you know you want one...


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Count me in . This sounds like it's the Bible of Habanos . o Been in need of a new read lately . I'll be #22 .


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bubba -NJ said:


> Count me in . This sounds like it's the Bible of Habanos . o Been in need of a new read lately . I'll be #22 .


I just call it the Bible. :r  :w


----------



## raisin

I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but there is ONE big problem with this book... it's to big and heavy to bring in the bathroom!


----------



## Okee

Whoo-hoo I'm in! I missed the last group buy.
Please PM purchase Info.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs
20. Dandee
21. Okeechobeeman


----------



## pinoyman

raisin said:


> I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but there is ONE big problem with this book... it's to big and heavy to bring in the bathroom!


:r that is so true!


----------



## ToddziLLa

raisin said:


> I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but there is ONE big problem with this book... it's to big and heavy to bring in the bathroom!


I can tell you from personal experience it is NOT too big to go into the bathroom w/you! :BS :SM


----------



## Islesfan

Count me in

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs
20. Dandee
21. Okeechobeeman
22. Islesfan


----------



## [OT] Loki

i'd love to get in on this, but it's too much for me to spend right now


----------



## dyj48

Damn, just found this thread...I'm absolutely in!!!! Thanks for doing this, I've been looking for it...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Just a warning for those who think they might pass cause it's too much money. First, this book is awesome. Second, every group buy that passes leaves less and less people around here without the book. So perhaps next time when you want a copy, you will not get a very good discount, since not enough people remain un-MRN'd to trigger a discount or even generate enough interest for a group buy. Third, I paid 90 bucks for my first edition, and 0 dollars for my second copy. Hell I actually paid 0 dollars for my first since my sisters went together for Christmas on me. But this is an expensive book. You are not looking at a group who couldn't manage to get the vendor down far enough, this book is a bargain at 75, a steal at 60, and if you get one for under 50, you scored BIG time. Fourth, you need this book. It's not like, "aw geez, another cigar book to throw on the stack that dissapointed just like the last dozen." There is no other book like this in the world. Even people who crack on MRN respect the book. I imagine that the jerk-offs in this hobby (you know who they are and where they hang) even have this book. I am not in on the buy, not personally invested in the vendor, nor am I MRN. I am just trying to make it clear that if you are on the fence about this GB or not convinced you even want a copy, you need to get off the pot here and get you one. You can thank me by sending D. Generate some cigars


----------



## bonggoy

Here's our tally so far.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs
20. Dandee
21. Okeechobeeman
22. Islesfan
23. dyj48

6 more and we hit the jackpot. 

For those of you who's on the fence, goodluck on the next group buy


----------



## Jason Love III

bonggoy said:


> 1. Bonggoy
> 2. Resipsa
> 3. Stonefox
> 4. mmblz
> 5. jaxf250
> 6. BP22
> 7. Zemekone (2)
> 8. Lopez
> 9. Corona Gigante
> 10. Kayak_Rat
> 11. SvilleKid
> 12. BigDirtyFoot
> 13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
> 14. ATLHARP
> 15. JoeD
> 16. Drrgill
> 17. Fumioso
> 18. onlyonerm
> 19. sirxlaughs
> 20. Dandee
> 21. Okeechobeeman
> 22. Islesfan
> 23. dyj48
> 24. Jason Love III


Make it 5 more....uh....actually still 6 - Anyhoo - i'm in!


----------



## germantown rob

This book rocks, I have not put it down since I recived it from the last group buy. The biggest problem I am having now is getting $ together to get the smokes I would have never thought to buy before owning the book.


----------



## tube guy

Please add me to the list and count me in for one copy.

tube guy - 1 copy.


----------



## tube guy

If I may add myself to the list, I believe the current group buy looks like:

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs
20. Dandee
21. Okeechobeeman
22. Islesfan
23. dyj48
24. Jason Love III
25. tube guy


----------



## ToddziLLa

We might as well clear up some confusion before everyone places their order.

When you order online, the final total will say something around $98 USD or something close. *This is not the amount that will be charged to your card!* The Web site does not charge your card right then and there. The vendor does so manually, and as long as you have "CS Group Buy" in the comments section, the amount that will show up on your card will be whatever the discounted amount is.

Also, it is against the rules to post the vendor here publically. I suggest that once we get the final list of who is buying the book, we PM each member the URL to the book itself. If you need help with this, I will help distribute that URL.


----------



## bonggoy

ToddziLLa said:


> We might as well clear up some confusion before everyone places their order.
> 
> When you order online, the final total will say something around $98 USD or something close. *This is not the amount that will be charged to your card!* The Web site does not charge your card right then and there. The vendor does so manually, and as long as you have "CS Group Buy" in the comments section, the amount that will show up on your card will be whatever the discounted amount is.
> 
> *Also, it is against the rules to post the vendor here publically. I suggest that once we get the final list of who is buying the book, we PM each member the URL to the book itself. If you need help with this, I will help distribute that URL.*


The above is precisely the reason why I left out the vendors name.

Thanks for posting the information about the ordering process as I am sure this will create a lot of confusion later.


----------



## NCRadioMan

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone (2)
8. Lopez
9. Corona Gigante
10. Kayak_Rat
11. SvilleKid
12. BigDirtyFoot
13. ghostrider...lucky # 13!
14. ATLHARP
15. JoeD
16. Drrgill
17. Fumioso
18. onlyonerm
19. sirxlaughs
20. Dandee
21. Okeechobeeman
22. Islesfan
23. dyj48
24. Jason Love III
25. tube guy
26. NCRadioMan


:ms NCRM


----------



## raisin

ToddziLLa said:


> I can tell you from personal experience it is NOT too big to go into the bathroom w/you! :BS :SM


Well, your copy is now "flagged", even the Salvation Army won't accept it! :r


----------



## par

Ok, count me in.

-Par


----------



## ToddziLLa

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par


----------



## Danimal

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal


----------



## jaxf250

One more.................... c'mon.... ;-)


----------



## dahigman

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy

Count me in....Peer pressure wins again.


----------



## bonggoy

PuffDaddy said:


> 1. Bonggoy
> 2. Resipsa
> 3. Stonefox
> 4. mmblz
> 5. jaxf250
> 6. BP22
> 7. Zemekone
> 8. Zemekone
> 9. Lopez
> 10. Corona Gigante
> 11. Kayak_Rat
> 12. SvilleKid
> 13. BigDirtyFoot
> 14. ghostrider
> 15. ATLHARP
> 16. joed
> 17. Drrgill
> 18. Fumioso
> 19. onlyonerm
> 20. sirxlaughs
> 21. Dandee
> 22. Okeechobeeman
> 23. Islesfan
> 24. dyj48
> 25. Jason Love III
> 26. tube guy
> 27. NCRadioMan
> 28. par
> 29. Danimal
> 30. Puffdaddy
> 
> Count me in....Peer pressure wins again.


DING ... DING ... DING ...

We hit the jackpot!!! We are now at 30% discount.


----------



## Dandee

Is it a 100% discount if we reach 100 people?


----------



## bonggoy

Dandee said:


> Is it a 100% discount if we reach 100 people?


Only fair, right?


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Just in case someone gets cold feet... no reason we can't pad this a lil' bit  
I missed the last one no way in heck I'm missing this one.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one


----------



## ToddziLLa

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Just in case someone gets cold feet... no reason we can't pad this a lil' bit
> I missed the last one no way in heck I'm missing this one.


Good luck man! Maybe Zemekone will give up one of his spots for you.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Oh I didn't think it was a cap number wise. Oh well. See what happens when you work??? You miss things like this! :hn Darned this job o' mine


----------



## ToddziLLa

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Oh I didn't think it was a cap number wise. Oh well. See what happens when you work??? You miss things like this! :hn Darned this job o' mine


Shoot, I dunno, there might not be!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Guaging from this I don't think so.

"30+ books 30% discount with 10% proceeds to Cancer Relief"

Not to mention they had 80 in stock. I think I'm okay. But if not..... I'll make the next one. :dr 

What sold me on this was seeing some of the high res pics posted to another thread I think from Floydp was it? Darned it. Let me in I say, let me in.


----------



## Ivory Tower

Me too:

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower


----------



## Ivory Tower

Ronnie "bongboy" sent me this info regarding the group buy process:

The end of group buy is June 30, 2006 11:59:59 EST. I asked the vendor if they can be done earlier. I will let the group know of their response.

To summarize:

1. At the end of the group buy, I will tell you where to order.
2. You will place the order yourself. You will tell them that you are part of the clubstogie group buy.
3. The 30% discount is then applied to your payment THEN you credit card is charged.
4. You wait of the book to arrived 
5. Book arrived and you start buying habanos.
6. You take out an equity from your home


----------



## mosesbotbol

:sb Dog garnit.... just bought it from xxxxxxxxxxx, and is in the mail!


----------



## germantown rob

Nicely done bonggoy, we were just taking about a group buy on sunday with a beer a few gars and wall la 30 people want it as well. Good effort!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bonggoy again.


----------



## bonggoy

Good news. The vendor has allowed as to place order now since we already reached the maximum discount.

The group buy will continue to run until June 30, 2006 11:59:59 or 80 orders are placed, whichever comes first.

Now for the details.

In accordance to ClubStogie's rule, I will not mention the vendor but will PM each and everyone the vendor's detail.

To avail of the group discount:

1. When ordering simply mention *CS group buy*. The 30% discount will be applied later, so buyers should ignore the total amount on the auto confirmation they receive.

2. The vendor is getting zero profit from this deal because of the discount (they told me they lost money the last group buy). All profits will go to Cancer Relief. Hence, they have to choose UPS cheapest and slowest ground service. Allow 7 days or more ( bare minimum ) for delivery.

3. The vendor charges in UK Pounds Sterling and have nothing to do with the conversion rate the card issuer applies.

Let me know if you have any more question.

Ronnie

And yes, I've placed my order


----------



## bonggoy

germantown rob said:


> Nicely done bonggoy, we were just taking about a group buy on sunday with a beer a few gars and wall la 30 people want it as well. Good effort!
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bonggoy again.


I know. That's how I got this idea. SeanGar then pointed me to the right vendor. Voila, 30% discount


----------



## bonggoy

I PMed the vendor information to everyone on the list. If you didn't received one, that means you failed ClubStogies IP stage 3 filtering system. PM justinphilly on how to get pass this 

Seriously, let me know if I you didn't receive a PM from me. 

Ronnie


----------



## rumballs

fyi it looks like where it wants a "House name / number", that's the number portion of your address, which you can leave out of the street part. weird, but maybe that's how it's done in some parts of the world


----------



## germantown rob

bonggoy said:


> I know. That's how I got this idea. SeanGar then pointed me to the right vendor. Voila, 30% discount


Yeah his name carries some weight around the world!


----------



## ToddziLLa

I got mine in three days last time, even coming from the UK. I'm happy for you guys...you should all be very excited!


----------



## Jason Love III

Just placed my order! Thanks to Bonggoy for coordinating this GB and everybody's who has/is jumping in on this. F-it man, had to get it sooner or later...


----------



## bonggoy

Jason Love III said:


> Just placed my order! Thanks to Bonggoy for coordinating this GB and everybody's who has/is jumping in on this. F-it man, had to get it sooner or later...


Y'all should thank *Germantown Rob* (who vouched the idea of a group buy) and *SeanGar* (who pointed me to the right vendor) also. Without their help, this GB wouldn't have materialized.


----------



## Jason Love III

bonggoy said:


> Y'all should thank *Germantown Rob* (who vouched the idea of a group buy) and *SeanGar* (who pointed me to the right vendor) also. Without their help, this GB wouldn't have materialized.


Thank everybody and their mammy! I'm just damn excited!


----------



## BP22

*Thanks again Ronnie!*


----------



## teeznutz

Sweeet book......You guys won't reget it. Loads of information and cigar ****....


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Just got done placing my order . Now the wait . :dr o


----------



## dahigman

Bubba -NJ said:


> Just got done placing my order . Now the wait . :dr o


:tpd: 
My wife got it for me for an anniversary gift. If she only knew....:hn


----------



## raisin

Me too: Twice

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin (2) for friends


----------



## RedBaron

Just ordered mine! Thanks a mil Bonggoy! You Rock:w


----------



## BeagleOne

Count me in!!!


----------



## raisin

Me too:

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin (2) for friends[/QUOTE]
34. BeagleOne


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

I placed my order tonight! Can't afford it but I have a feeling these'll be gone in the next few months.


----------



## dyj48

Just placed my order, thanks again Bonggoy, that was great.


----------



## Ivory Tower

*If anyone needs the link to the retailer, PM me.*


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I placed my order tonight! Can't afford it but I have a feeling these'll be gone in the next few months.


:tpd: You just got to jump on a deal like this when it comes up, otherwise you'll end up regretting it.

P.S. Thanks again for putting this together, Ronnie. Big ups also to Rob & Sean.


----------



## bonggoy

Recap

These are the people who committed to the group buy. With over 30 orders, we stand to receive 30% discount on a 90 dollar book.

Those who are haven't decided, *you have until June 30, 2006 or before 80 orders are exhausted* to place your order.

Add your name here and PM me for details.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin (2) for friends
34. BeagleOne


----------



## Nathan

Is the $65 price for this with or without shipping? I allready have mine but a buddy (or two) of mine may be interested.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Nathan said:


> Is the $65 price for this with or without shipping? I allready have mine but a buddy (or two) of mine may be interested.


Looks like they billed me $74.53 (roughly 40GBP), which includes shipping. This seems to represent a 30% discount on the price of the book (35GBP instead of 50GBP), plus 5GBP shipping.

Weirdly, shipping within the US is 3GBP LESS than shipping with the UK. What's up with that?


----------



## BP22

Corona Gigante said:


> Looks like they billed me $74.53 (roughly 40GBP), which includes shipping. This seems to represent a 30% discount on the price of the book (35GBP instead of 50GBP), plus 5GBP shipping.
> 
> Weirdly, shipping within the US is 3GBP LESS than shipping with the UK. What's up with that?


That's what I was billed as well.


----------



## bonggoy

BP22 said:


> That's what I was billed as well.


I believe the books were shipped from within USA.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nathan said:


> Is the $65 price for this with or without shipping? I allready have mine but a buddy (or two) of mine may be interested.


That $65 mark was with a *40%* discount which is what we got last time.


----------



## galaga

bonggoy said:


> Recap
> 
> These are the people who committed to the group buy. With over 30 orders, we stand to receive 30% discount on a 90 dollar book.
> 
> Those who are haven't decided, *you have until June 30, 2006 or before 80 orders are exhausted* to place your order.
> 
> Add your name here and PM me for details.


1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin (2) for friends
34. BeagleOne
35. galaga


----------



## ResIpsa

thanks Bonggoy, placed my order and it's on it's way!


----------



## Okee

Placed my order, cant wait to see the "pretty" pictures  :dr 

Thanks for the great group buy!!!


----------



## bonggoy

These are the people who committed to the group buy. With over 30 orders, we stand to receive 30% discount on a 90 dollar book. 

Those who are haven't decided, you have until June 30, 2006 or before 80 orders are exhausted to place your order. 

Add your name here and PM me for details. 

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin 
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate


----------



## Mbraud4

So tempted to jump on this but bad timing for me


----------



## bonggoy

I got a PM request for the vendor information from a relatively new member i.e, joined early this year but only 1 post. 

Being fairly new myself, I would like to ask the older gorillas opinion on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Danimal

bonggoy said:


> I got a PM request for the vendor information from a relatively new member i.e, joined early this year but only 1 post.
> 
> Being fairly new myself, I would like to ask the older gorillas opinion on this.
> 
> Thanks.


Just my opinion that it would not be the best thing to share.


----------



## raisin

Seems like there are plenty to go around, and it's not like he joined just to get the book! Give the man a book!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

bonggoy said:


> I got a PM request for the vendor information from a relatively new member i.e, joined early this year but only 1 post.
> 
> Being fairly new myself, I would like to ask the older gorillas opinion on this.
> 
> Thanks.


I thought it was vendors of Cuban products we were not supposed to discuss; the reason being that it is against US law for a US citizen to buy Cuban products. If the book is not published in Cuba, and I'm pretty sure it isn't, I don't see the problem.


----------



## LSUTIGER

I'm in

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin 
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER


----------



## djmoniz

Me too.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin 
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER
40. djmoniz

-Dion


----------



## Nathan

raisin said:


> Seems like there are plenty to go around, and it's not like he joined just to get the book! Give the man a book!


:tpd: :tpd:


----------



## HeavySmoke

And me.....

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin 
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER
40. djmoniz
41. HeavySmoke


----------



## jhoefen

i'm in too!!!


----------



## jhoefen

i'd like one too

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER
40. djmoniz
41. HeavySmoke
42. jhoefen


----------



## Diselfitter

Excellent list of People in line for the Book. 

I have one already, and I love it... It is great, loads of pics, nice reviews, tons of info. 

Those of you who are on the fence with this, I would say make the leap, and get it. It is one of those things that when you do you will be more than glad you had. 

Deez


----------



## JackInhauf

I'm new here, but there are several peeps that will vouch for me here, I think, from other bbs.  :w 

COUNT ME IN!!

Jack


----------



## bonggoy

The list keeps on expanding. Pretty soon we will hit the 80 quota.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER
40. djmoniz
41. HeavySmoke
42. jhoefen
43. JackInhauf


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

Has anyone received their copy yet? I'm waiting for mine with great anticipation!


----------



## hatred

a very good source said this is a must have... count me in.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER
40. djmoniz
41. HeavySmoke
42. jhoefen
43. JackInhauf
44. hatred


----------



## azherfer

hatred said:


> a very good source said this is a must have...


....said hatred, as he slipped further and further into the abyss


----------



## hatred

azherfer said:


> ....said hatred, as he slipped further and further into the abyss


what are you talking ab... wha? hold on, let me finish sending this order...


----------



## JackInhauf

As I added my name to the list, I felt a deep concern for the future of my wallet. :hn 

What the hell, you only live 10,647 more times! LOL!


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Mine was delivered today , hopefully the one I paid for as there was no invoice included . The only concern is that the package had a Pennsylvania return addie on it . I thought this was coming from England . :w


----------



## BP22

Bubba -NJ said:


> Mine was delivered today , hopefully the one I paid for as there was no invoice included . The only concern is that the package had a Pennsylvania return addie on it . I thought this was coming from England . :w


It is my understanding that they were being shipped from the US, that's why the shipping was cheaper than in the UK.

When did you order your book???


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

I hope mine comes either today or tomorrow! I'm so excited, I just can't hide it.


----------



## rumballs

Bubba -NJ said:


> Mine was delivered today , hopefully the one I paid for as there was no invoice included . The only concern is that the package had a Pennsylvania return addie on it . I thought this was coming from England . :w


what was the shipping method?
curious whether there's any chance I'll still get it today...


----------



## bonggoy

Bubba -NJ said:


> *Mine was delivered today* , hopefully the one I paid for as there was no invoice included . The only concern is that the package had a Pennsylvania return addie on it . I thought this was coming from England . :w


I stopped reading after the first sentence. 

BP22 is correct. They were shipped from within USA.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

BP22 said:


> It is my understanding that they were being shipped from the US, that's why the shipping was cheaper than in the UK.
> 
> When did you order your book???


Ordered on June 7th . I was not aware that they were coming from the US . It's huge and the shipping weight was 7 lbs. I showed my Father in-law what we are going to be smoking on Sunday , he said he's never had a real Isom , only fakes that he knew pre-light were fakes . This will give me a great pleasure to smoke a genuine Diplo #2 with him , after all it was him that gave me the push over the edge , he bought me my first humi . :w Shipped by UPS .


----------



## BP22

Bubba -NJ said:


> Ordered on June 7th . I was not aware that they were coming from the US . It's huge and the shipping weight was 7 lbs. I showed my Father in-law what we are going to be smoking on Sunday , he said he's never had a real Isom , only fakes that he knew pre-light were fakes . This will give me a great pleasure to smoke a genuine Diplo #2 with him , after all it was him that gave me the push over the edge , he bought me my first humi . :w


Awesome, enjoy the Diplo with your father. I wish my dad smoked stogies.

I ordered mine on the 6th, should be here anytime. Who was the shipper???


----------



## ToddziLLa

Diselfitter said:


> Those of you who are on the fence with this, I would say make the leap, and get it. It is one of those things that when you do you will be more than glad you had.


:tpd: GET IT!


----------



## Gingerbreadman

I'm convinced. Count me in.:z


----------



## bonggoy

Received my copy today. Ordered mine on the 6/6/06. 

Best 76 dollars I've spent.


----------



## ResIpsa

Got mine today as well.....bonggoy, am surprised you didn't get yours sooner, from the label looks like they were shipped from PA


----------



## ToddziLLa

bonggoy said:


> Received my copy today. Ordered mine on the 6/6/06.
> 
> Best 76 dollars I've spent.


:r You ain't lyin' brotha! Say goodbye to sleep for the next few days! :w


----------



## ghostrider

For those of you that have received them, how are they being shipped? UPS, FedEx, USPS?


----------



## rumballs

UPS.
Got mine today!


----------



## Islesfan

ghostrider said:


> For those of you that have received them, how are they being shipped? UPS, FedEx, USPS?


Got mine yesterday via UPS


----------



## Jason Love III

Got it!


----------



## bonggoy

Jason Love III said:


> Got it!


Hey that's my MRN 

Looks like everyone who ordered are starting to get their books.


----------



## Dandee

Mine Arrived Today!

This thing isn't a gentle nudge...its a heavy push down the slope!


----------



## dahigman

Dandee said:


> Mine Arrived Today!
> 
> This thing isn't a gentle nudge...its a heavy push down the slope!


:tpd: 
It is also a great workout...The thing weighs 7lbs.!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Dang! Still haven't got mine!

I did receive a big, coffee table book sized package but it turned out to be a bunch of priority mail mailers I ordered last week. What a disappointment!

Maybe tomorrow.

Edited for spelling


----------



## Dandee

Shipping via ground from Tenn...they may take awhile to get to some places...especially the west coast.


----------



## dyj48

Still no book...waiting, waiting, waiting....where is it? C'm on, get here soon....mumble..mumble..grumble...grumble...


----------



## RedBaron

dyj48 said:


> Still no book...waiting, waiting, waiting....where is it? C'm on, get here soon....mumble..mumble..grumble...grumble...


Dude I am in the same boat. I keep waiting for a phone call from home to say the book is there.


----------



## sirxlaughs

I got my book 2 days ago. It's much bigger than I thought it would be. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## dyj48

You know, this is not very nice.....still no book....


----------



## BP22

dyj48 said:


> You know, this is not very nice.....still no book....


Me neither...


----------



## dyj48

BP22 said:


> Me neither...


At least you got a new baby!!! I got nuttin....yet..grumble


----------



## BP22

dyj48 said:


> At least you got a new baby!!! I got nuttin....yet..grumble


----------



## ATLHARP

Got my book today- Man what a volume!! :dr 


ATL


----------



## Bubba -NJ

One recommendation to all gorillas , when you sit down to read this book , keep a note pad handy to jot down the names of the still available cigars that make you say "I've got to get me some of those" . I'm 190 pages in and have to go back to find the tasty sounding cigars that are now on my want to try list . Just trying to keep the book from getting beat up this way .


----------



## onlyonerm

Bubba -NJ said:


> One recommendation to all gorillas , when you sit down to read this book , keep a note pad handy to jot down the names of the still available cigars that make you say "I've got to get me some of those" . I'm 190 pages in and have to go back to find the tasty sounding cigars that are now on my want to try list . Just trying to keep the book from getting beat up this way .


Got a notice from my mail box that I have a package there. Don't know what I want it to be "THE BOOK" or some cigars I am waiting for. Could I be so lucky and have it be both??:dr


----------



## Gingerbreadman

bonggoy said:


> If you are interested, put your name here. At the end of the group buy, I will collect the names and forward them to the vendor. You will then have to order them directly from them. You need to mention that you are part of the ClubStogie group buy.
> 
> Deadline is tentatively set on June 30, 2006 11:59:59 EST.
> 
> Add your name and copies you wanted (if more than one)
> 
> MRN Group buy
> 1. Bonggoy


**Stupid question alert**
I put my name down, but never got the info on vendor to place my order. Can someone please PM with the info so I can place my order asap.

Thanks


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Gingerbreadman said:


> **Stupid question alert**
> I put my name down, but never got the info on vendor to place my order. Can someone please PM with the info so I can place my order asap.
> 
> Thanks


pm sent


----------



## Gingerbreadman

Thanks Corona


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

Man, still no book!

Or my new sandals that I ordered...


----------



## dyj48

Guess what.....yep....me too,....still noooooo book...and I'm going out of the country on Sunday.......grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jaxf250

Book arrived a few days ago (just got back from vacation)... cracked it open immediately - all I can say is WOW! Many thanks to the BOTL here and esp. bonggoy for putting this group buy together. I've got some reading / salivating to do!........


----------



## StudentSmoker

I would also like a vendor PM if possible.


----------



## bonggoy

StudentSmoker said:


> I would also like a vendor PM if possible.


PM Sent


----------



## Ivory Tower

Got my two books on the 16th. Just started in on it this morning.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Got mine Friday (finally!). Now I understand why so many people think this book is a must have. This is a big, heavy, beautifully produced book packed with information, expert opinion, and gorgeous illustrations on every page.

If anyone else is still sitting on the fence, I encourage you to take the plunge. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## StudentSmoker

Put my order in...looking forward to some new literature.


----------



## JackInhauf

OK, I am in the same boat as some others here.
I put my name down, but never got the info on vendor to place my order. Can someone please PM with the info so I can place my order asap.
I am getting real itchy to get this!

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Gingerbreadman

Corona Gigante said:


> Got mine Friday (finally!). Now I understand why so many people think this book is a must have. This is a big, heavy, beautifully produced book packed with information, expert opinion, and gorgeous illustrations on every page.
> 
> If anyone else is still sitting on the fence, I encourage you to take the plunge. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Thanks Corona Gigante for all the help in getting my book ordered. Now it's time to play the waiting game. Has anyone else ordered from FL- how long did it take? And is this book really 7lbs+:SM ?


----------



## Okee

Gingerbreadman said:


> Has anyone else ordered from FL- how long did it take? And is this book really 7lbs+:SM ?


I ordered my book on 06/07/06 and it was delivered on 06/15/06.

And yes it is an impressive 7lb. book. I'm very happy.


----------



## par

no book for me yet...


----------



## Fat Tony

Could i get a vendor PM if at all possible? Thanks.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Here's the new list.

1. Bonggoy
2. Resipsa
3. Stonefox
4. mmblz
5. jaxf250
6. BP22
7. Zemekone
8. Zemekone
9. Lopez
10. Corona Gigante
11. Kayak_Rat
12. SvilleKid
13. BigDirtyFoot
14. ghostrider
15. ATLHARP
16. joed
17. Drrgill
18. Fumioso
19. onlyonerm
20. sirxlaughs
21. Dandee
22. Okeechobeeman
23. Islesfan
24. dyj48
25. Jason Love III
26. tube guy
27. NCRadioMan
28. par
29. Danimal
30. Puffdaddy
31. stogie_kanobie_one
32. Ivory Tower
33. Raisin
34. Raisin
36. BeagleOne
37. galaga
38. D. Generate
39. LSUTIGER
40. djmoniz
41. HeavySmoke
42. jhoefen
43. JackInhauf
44. hatred
45. Gingerbreadman
46. StudentSmoker
47. Fat Tony

pm sent to Fat Tony.


----------



## StudentSmoker

The group buy got my price to 74 and some change.


----------



## mosesbotbol

StudentSmoker said:


> The group buy got my price to 74 and some change.


That's a good price, I paid over $100, you lucky SOB....


----------



## StudentSmoker

mosesbotbol said:


> That's a good price, I paid over $100, you lucky SOB....


Right now I need all of the help I can get.


----------



## Dandee

and worth every penny of it!

I've read myself to sleep every night since getting it.


----------



## djmoniz

par said:


> no book for me yet...


:tpd: 
The wait is killing me!

-Dion


----------



## bonggoy

djmoniz said:


> :tpd:
> The wait is killing me!
> 
> -Dion


They are worth it


----------



## StudentSmoker

Dandee said:


> and worth every penny of it!
> 
> I've read myself to sleep every night since getting it.


Just the thing I need.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

Alright, so I still don't have my book even though I ordered on 06/07... am I the only one? Should I contact the company? I live in NC, which is on the East Coast, so I thought I would get it by now...


----------



## Stonefox

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Alright, so I still don't have my book even though I ordered on 06/07... am I the only one? Should I contact the company? I live in NC, which is on the East Coast, so I thought I would get it by now...


 Ordered mine on 6/8 , was billed on 6/13. I am in New Mexico. No book yet for me.


----------



## bonggoy

Here's what the vendor said about shipping times.

_We are doing this at Nil profit..profits go to Cancer Relief so please understand that shipping is by UPS cheapest slowest ground service and 7 days or more ( bare minimum ) should be allowed for delivery._

I also ordered mine 6/06 but my CC didn't get charged until a few days later.


----------



## ghostrider

I haven't received mine either, but then again the mail system at work is a living nightmare.


----------



## dadof3illinois

I guess it's time I jump on this. Could someone PM me with the Vendor info?


----------



## bonggoy

dadof3illinois said:


> I guess it's time I jump on this. Could someone PM me with the Vendor info?


PM sent


----------



## Dandee

dadof3illinois said:


> I guess it's time I jump on this. Could someone PM me with the Vendor info?


You won't regret it!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

Just wanted clarify that I ordered 06/06 and I was billed on 06/07.


----------



## Dandee

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Just wanted clarify that I ordered 06/06 and I was billed on 06/07.


I would try to contact them....something isn't right.


----------



## onlyonerm

Dandee said:


> I would try to contact them....something isn't right.


I agree, still havn't received my book.


----------



## Mindflux

What's the going price for the MRN book now? I saw that if we got over 30 members it was 30% off? Does that apply?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Mindflux said:


> What's the going price for the MRN book now? I saw that if we got over 30 members it was 30% off? Does that apply?


The scroll bar is your friend (scroll up to post #177).


----------



## RedBaron

:c I still haven't received mine!!! I called them and they told me by 6/19-6/20 and now their saying 6/26-6/27!!!


----------



## bonggoy

RedBaron said:


> :c I still haven't received mine!!! I called them and they told me by 6/19-6/20 and now their saying 6/26-6/27!!!


Sorry about that. Did they mention what the problem was?


----------



## sirxlaughs

bonggoy said:


> Sorry about that. Did they mention what the problem was?


Maybe backordered now. Or they could be busy with all the orders.


----------



## ghostrider

I just received an email, stating it should arrive early next week, and to adivse them if it doesn't.


----------



## HeavySmoke

I got mine yesterday. What a F'n awesome resource. I really like the all of the old humidors and humijars shown in the book. Really wish I could get an old school humi-jar. I agree with the experienced gorillas. This truely is a must own and it will change the way you look at Habanas.

Thanks Bonggoy for setting this up.


----------



## King James

aww hell...i missed this thread. I take it it's too late to get in?


----------



## StudentSmoker

King James said:


> aww hell...i missed this thread. I take it it's too late to get in?


Absolutely not...I ordered mine on 6/18 and got it in 6/21. I guess it's hit or miss on the delivery thing.


----------



## StudentSmoker

King James, clear out your PM so I can send you the site.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

They told me that they'll have to reship mine when their shipping vendor "reopens" on July 6th, and then it should be 5-7 days after that. So I guess I won't have mine for a while.


----------



## djmoniz

Finally got mine...this thing is sweet!

-Dion


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

I paid for mine last week and just saw the transaction go through at the discounted price.... So it isn't too late for anyone looking to do this as far as I know. I feel like a kid in a candy factory.


----------



## Dandee

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I feel like a kid in a candy factory.


Just wait until you start flipping through the book!:r


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Checking to see if I can get in on this. Thanks!!

Stephen


----------



## Gingerbreadman

Just got mine. I ordered it on 6/17 and got it on the 22nd.:w

P.S. It's not too late I think you have up to the 30th to get in on the deal.


----------



## onlyonerm

Received mine today. Can't wait to come home from work and take a look.


----------



## BP22

onlyonerm said:


> Received mine today. Can't wait to come home from work and take a look.


You're gonna love it. One piece of advice, hide your credit cards.  I've had this book a week and it's got me $600! :hn


----------



## Stonefox

Got my book today! took two weeks to get here but well worth the wait. Very Impressive.


----------



## raisin

:tpd: 

(and that is just the beggining  )


----------



## par

Got my book. Nice book but looking more like a used book than new. Fingerprints and the back has been 'crushed' in the binding. Still a good buy, just not in the condition i would have expected. 

The packaging looked beat up, perhaps the shippers used it to mark a goal for their lunch break football game?


This will take weeks to read through!


----------



## onlyonerm

Been going through my book all night and it is incredible. Only problem now is that I have no interest in smoking any cigars out of my intact boxes but rather want to age them for 5+ years.


----------



## ghostrider

onlyonerm said:


> Been going through my book all night and it is incredible. Only problem now is that I have no interest in smoking any cigars out of my intact boxes but rather want to age them for 5+ years.


Hey onlyonerm, I'm not too far away, I'll be happy to help with the "storage"


----------



## Stonefox

par said:


> Got my book. Nice book but looking more like a used book than new. Fingerprints and the back has been 'crushed' in the binding. Still a good buy, just not in the condition i would have expected.
> 
> The packaging looked beat up, perhaps the shippers used it to mark a goal for their lunch break football game?
> 
> This will take weeks to read through!


When mine arrived it was shrinkwraped and had bubble wrap around it. It was definitely new. Was yours shrinkwraped?


----------



## ghostrider

Has anyone else NOT received theirs yet?


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

ghostrider said:


> Has anyone else NOT received theirs yet?


I have not received mine yet but I placed the order rather late. I did see that I got the discounted price though. I would assume they would not have sent the order through if they were out of stock on the item. I'm being patient. It has been only about 10 days for me......


----------



## Mindflux

I ordered one for my homie, bling. 

Just add me to the list of transactions. How many have been sold now through the CS GB?


----------



## bonggoy

Mindflux said:


> I ordered one for my homie, bling.
> 
> Just add me to the list of transactions. How many have been sold now through the CS GB?


Plenty.

Last day of group buy today.


----------



## Mindflux

bonggoy said:


> Plenty.
> 
> Last day of group buy today.


Good thing I got in on it then!


----------



## Jack1000

Is it possible to get in on this still?


----------



## M1903A1

Can I get in on this too? If so, count me in.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I have not received my yet either, however, I ordered late as well. It's been about 10 days now, so I'm hoping to get it soon.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## galaga

Sorry guys, I forgot to post here that I got my book. Thank you for setting this up -- its real purty! :dr


----------



## Fat Tony

I haven't got mine yet, but like a few others i ordered late so it's only been a week. I will post when it arrives.


----------



## StudentSmoker

Good night...I'm going to read MRN til I pass out, dreaming of birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## raisin

Oh, you're going to need more than birthdays and Xmas, when you're done with that book!


----------



## StudentSmoker

raisin said:


> Oh, you're going to need more than birthdays and Xmas, when you're done with that book!


All too true.


----------



## Mindflux

I see the adjusted charge. Something like 73 bucks. I forget exactly. Good deal though.


----------



## LSUTIGER

I got my book in, just like everyone says - this is a must and is well worth the money. 

Thanks to bonggoy for setting this up.


----------



## bonggoy

LSUTIGER said:


> I got my book in, just like everyone says - this is a must and is well worth the money.
> 
> Thanks to bonggoy for setting this up.


Glad that you finally got them.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

LSUTIGER said:


> I got my book in, just like everyone says - this is a must and is well worth the money.
> 
> Thanks to bonggoy for setting this up.


Good for you!

I'm still waiting. It's been 15 days now, so I hope to get it real soon!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## ghostrider

I"m still waiting as well. Ordered on the 21st. I received an email saying their shipping coordinator was on vacation until today, so I'll be sending another email out again tomorrow.


----------



## bonggoy

ghostrider said:


> I"m still waiting as well. Ordered on the 21st. I received an email saying their shipping coordinator was on vacation until today, so I'll be sending another email out again tomorrow.


It's worth the wait. Meanwhile, you can clear up your credit card in preparation for the assault ahead


----------



## ghostrider

bonggoy said:


> It's worth the wait. Meanwhile, you can clear up your credit card in preparation for the assault ahead


I haven't owned a credit card in at least 10 yrs 

But somehow I can't seem to keep ahead now that I've found CS...


----------



## raisin

ghostrider said:


> I haven't owned a credit card in at least 10 yrs
> 
> But somehow I can't seem to keep ahead now that I've found CS...


Don't you mean that a credit card hasn't owned you in ten years? :2


----------



## ghostrider

raisin said:


> Don't you mean that a credit card hasn't owned you in ten years? :2


Right on!


----------



## Mindflux

Was everyone getting shipping notices or did they just show up at your door one day? I got nothing other than the charge on the card.


----------



## dyj48

Ok guys, I placed my order on JUNE 6th....went on vacation on the 19th and here it is on July 7th and the order is NOT IN YET!!!!!!!! Not Here....nada...nothing...got the charge number and everything on email on the 7th...I finally contacted them yesterday and they said it'll be here next week....I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## bonggoy

Mindflux said:


> Was everyone getting shipping notices or did they just show up at your door one day? I got nothing other than the charge on the card.


I didn't get any shipping notice.


----------



## ghostrider

Mine has just arrived. Good thing I'm working nights, since this is gonna keep me up til the wee hours anyway!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

I sent a few followups to them via email and learned that there shipping office was closed over the July 4 holiday. So it took longer than usual to find out the status of my shipment. I was hoping after the holiday to receive and email that my book had shipped already but it was not to be...:hn They had not shipped it yet for some reason.  In any event I was told it should arrive shortly and that it has shipped. 

So if you have placed an order and have NOT at least sent them an email to 'prod' them into shipping the book I'd do so. This is pretty out of character for my usual dealings with them.


----------



## StudentSmoker

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I sent a few followups to them via email and learned that there shipping office was closed over the July 4 holiday. So it took longer than usual to find out the status of my shipment. I was hoping after the holiday to receive and email that my book had shipped already but it was not to be...:hn They had not shipped it yet for some reason.  In any event I was told it should arrive shortly and that it has shipped.
> 
> So if you have placed an order and have NOT at least sent them an email to 'prod' them into shipping the book I'd do so. This is pretty out of character for my usual dealings with them.


You gotta do what you gotta do brotha!


----------



## RedBaron

I got mine finally. I called to complain, but the guy reminded me about the donation to charity, so I shut -up and waited and finally it showed up.


----------



## M1903A1

My copy arrived today...I am eagerly pawing through it as I type....

I get the feeling this book may become to cigar fans what the Charles Clawson book on military .45s has become to gun collectors...super-expensive, but you gotta have it!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot

Well, I finally got my copy yesterday. That made it a month and 5 day wait, but whatever. I sent the company a barrage of emails about my transaction during the wait, and for the most part, they were helpful. The book is pretty good, although I got home very late last night and had to study a lot of material for my trip to Europe next week, so I didn't get a chance to really look at it. I did look through to look at my favorite ISOMs, which was interesting... the history was cool. I think the best part will be finding new things to TRY though. When I was emailing the company, they told me that since it was a charity sale they used the cheapest possible shipping method, and that's why the shipping company was closed through the holidays. Everyone should be getting their books soon...


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

My copy arrived last night along with about 4 other things I had been eagerly awaiting . So I did not get to look at it aside from opening it  . I can check this off of my list of things to track now though  . The book is beautiful fer sure. No mistaking that. With all that cigar p0rn inside though..... I'll have to hide this with all my OTHER magazines LOL.


----------



## wij

If there is any way I can get a copy would you Post or PM me. I can't believe that I've missed out on the fun.


----------



## dyj48

Believe it or not, after one month and 28 days, I've got my copy...hooray...it was definitely worth the wait...even though, I was the last one to get it...thanks again, Bonggoy for setting it up...

Davis


----------



## raisin

I'm not sure you were the last! I will know for sure tonight.


----------

